# My Betta is a bully :(



## ChaznDamian (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi, so i have a male Betta called Damian.
I have had him now for just over a month, when i got him he looked so sad in his little tank in [email protected], and his tail fin was badly damaged, shorter than it should be. Now in his 30ltr he is so happy, his tail fins have grown back in and all is well. however.. i got concerned he was lonely, so after speaking to the staff at the pet store i decided to put in with him two female guppies (they suggested this) they weren’t in the tank a minute before he was over attacking them, they lasted maybe 4 hours and i couldn’t watch them stressing so i moved them from his tank into my dad’s massive aquarium. They both died ( 
Even though my tank has a filter and a heater, it is still accumulating some algae, so again after consulting the pet store, i acquired a bottom feeder.
I know it is sheer amusement he is picking on the bottom feeder, he swims about quite happily, onto his hammock and floating log, then he see’s him, goes down very slowly and quickly snaps at him then swims away.
I am fully aware they are temperamental, and by the looks of it damian is just a bully.
I am thinking about taking the bottom feeder out as i cant stand the thought of that fish suffering and maybe getting some snails, i don’t trust him with shrimps im almost certain he will hunt them.

Is this completely normal???

Sorry for the rant and thanks. i have looked at posts, but everyone seems to think they should be ok with bottom feeders.. he just looks for him to pick on..


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Welcome to Betta keeping, Some Bettas are fine with tank mates others are not. It sounds like your Betta wants to be alone. I had rasboras in with my Betta and ond day she snapped and started attacking them ( Well trying to but they were faster but I re homed them), I also have shrimp and Kuhli Loaches in her tank, She leaves the loaches alone, And only eats the shrimp that she can catch and that fit in her mouth.

What sort of bottom feeder is it? 30 Lt tank is way to small for virtually every bottom feeder I can think of, other than say a snail. And some of these bottom feeders need to be in small shoals Eg Corys, others grow huge like plecos.



> Is this completely normal???


Quite normal.



> maybe getting some snails,


He may also harass the snails.



> i don’t trust him with shrimps im almost certain he will hunt them.


I would bet money on him hunting them down.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 ^^

If by "bottom feeder" you mean some sort or Cory/Catfish then seven gallons is way too small. These are shoaling fish and for natural, comfortable behavior need a minimum of six.

If you are having algae problems something is out of balance and you need to address that issue. How long are your lights on?

Betta do not need "friends." That is our perception. Some tolerate others in their aquarium and some don't. And they are not "bullies." That is our perception of perfectly normal behavior.


----------



## ChaznDamian (Oct 6, 2015)

NickAu, thank you for coming back to me. 
The Bottom Feeder i have is a Otocinclus Catfish. 
What would you recommend i do?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Rehome the Oto. They are not bottom feeders; i.e., they do not clean up left over food. They have very specific dietary needs: Certain types of algae or blanched vegetables. Otherwise they will starve to death. They are also shoaling so need a shoal of at least six but 10+ is best.


----------



## ChaznDamian (Oct 6, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu, thank you for joining the conversation.
Apparently, every tank has algae, it is normal, its addressing the issue. I never came on here to be scolded, i have followed all rules and have listened and taken advice from the pet store who never said i would need 6 catfish, that one would be sufficient, maybe not enough food and to buy algae pellets which i did.
I just need reassurance my betta will not be miserable on his own and that his attitude and behaviour is normal. I will take the bottom feeder out and get a snail or two and leave him to his own devices


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> The Otocinclus is one of the smallest catfish in the Loricariidae family. Featuring a tan with a black peppered body, the Otocinclus Catfish is an attractive and functional addition to any freshwater aquarium. Originating from fast-moving rivers in South America, the Otocinclus Catfish should be housed in at least a 30-gallon aquarium with high filtration, good water movement, and high aeration. A planted aquarium with rocks and driftwood will provide plenty of hiding spaces to prevent the Otocinclus Catfish from becoming stressed. As a peaceful and very social fish, the Otocinclus Catfish prefers to be kept in small schools.


Source
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+2855+923&pcatid=923



> What would you recommend i do?


Unless you can meet the fishes requirements for housing feeding and getting it some friends... I suggest you return it to the store.


----------



## ChaznDamian (Oct 6, 2015)

sorry damian is in a 30 gallon, not 30 litre, my error there, sorry.


----------



## ChaznDamian (Oct 6, 2015)

i dont need to return it to the store. I will put it into my dads aquarium, he has at least 6 of them at the moment.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

30 gallon? That changes a lot.


----------



## ChaznDamian (Oct 6, 2015)

yea 30 gallon. so you would think he wouldnt bother with other fish. 
i'll just take the catfish out. then hopefully peace will be restored


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Can you post a photo of the tank? Maybe we can suggest something as far as planting, decor, etc., which will make a difference.

If your lights are left on more than eight hours a day that could be the cause of the algae problem.


----------



## ChaznDamian (Oct 6, 2015)

Im at work currently. but i think its called Aqua Nano 130l Tropical Aquarium. It currently has plants to the left of the tank, i mean its pretty full but he can swim through them and big white stones on the other side, i'll post a picture but it wont be until later on yonight.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Adding Water Sprite can help with algae control, I have it in my tank ( floating ) and I run my light 12 hours. 
The stuff grows like a weed.



> Watersprite is one of the easiest aquarium plants to grow, once it becomes established. It can grow both as a floating plant or rooted in the substrate. If grown floating, it will grow rapidly and spread to cover the entire surface. However, unlike other floating plants, it's easy to get rid of or thin out. It's very easy to spread as it grows tiny plantlets on exisitng leaves that can be separated and planted or floated, and any broken leaves that float to the surface will sprout and grow. It's often used in its floating role as a nutrient sponge for tanks that have just been set up or are having algae issues. Adding some to a tank will quickly outcompete most algae.


http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2006/12/ceratopteris-thalictroides-watersprite.html


----------



## ChaznDamian (Oct 6, 2015)

and sorry the lights are only on for aprox 3 hours, from 8 until 11


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

ChaznDamian said:


> I just need reassurance my betta will not be miserable on his own and that his attitude and behaviour is normal.


Yes, perfectly normal behavior for a Siamese Fighting Fish.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

If you like snails, I recommend nerites. They do well with algae control, and don't have a big footprint outside their shell. Great for the more aggressive bettas. Also, they can't breed in freshwater so you don't have to worry about being overrun by snails.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Some betta's are better left alone. Currently my betta Liberty used to share a 5 gallon with guppies and ghost shrimp since May with little problems. But lately after readding in 2 female guppies after 1 gave birth he started attacking the guppies and I noticed their tails starting to have missing chunks out of them. I know it was him because he was stalking them. So hes in another tank for now all alone. I feel kinda horrible but it can't be helped.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Also might I add most (not all but most) workers at petstores and petsmart and all that don't really give good advice. I go based on what everyone on here thinks because their more trustworthy. XD However my mom did meet one of the few good workers of petsmart who started apparently blabbing on and on about guppies and ghost shrimp care and what to watch out for when I asked for more guppies and to try out ghost shrimp. I learned ghost shrimp can escape tanks and kinda jump apparently.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Also might I add most (not all but most) workers at petstores and petsmart and all that don't really give good advice.


Agreed.
My first tank was a 5 gallon cube with a betta and a black ghost knife in it uncycled because a Pet Not So Smart Type Shop employee said it was fine.


----------



## ChaznDamian (Oct 6, 2015)

thank you all for your suggestions.
I moved the bottom feeder from my tank (he now has no tail fin ) and put him in my dads, he seems fine, i'll keep an eye on him and hopefully it'll grow back.
And i got two snails as advised. Damian does notice them and has been right up to them, but there is little to no damage he can do. he was acting weird last night but i think thats because i had a hard time catching the bottom feeder. but he was up at the front of the tank this morning so all is well.

thankyou all for your advice, and from now on, i wont take petstore workers word as gospel! x


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

ChaznDamian said:


> (he now has no tail fin ) and put him in my dads, he seems fine, i'll keep an eye on him and hopefully it'll grow back.



I didn't look to see if this was already mentioned or not, but Kordon Fish Protector works miracles with fin regrowth. It's not a medication, but safe to use with every single water change. It helps calm the fish after a water change, adds lost electrolytes during times of stress and illness, helps fin regrowth, adds vitamin B12, echinacea, and probably a few other things that I can't remember at 4 am lol.


----------



## ChaznDamian (Oct 6, 2015)

Mousie you are a star, i'll go and get that today after my work.

thank you


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi ChazNDamian you sound like you really love your fish and want what's best. They are in good hands no matter what. I agree, he's a bully alright. I wouldn't put anything else in there with him at least not for some time. He doesn't want it, clearly. Some say a single fish isn't the best way to go but every fish is an individual to begin with and they have different personalities and have been through different things. Okay algae I just thought I'd share my tank you can see it under freshwater aquarium logs - I just use Petco Freshwater One in my tank, I have no filter and no algea, no cycling (and no problems 2+ years now). Mine is just a 5 gallon. Good luck with your friend : ) LittleStar


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

ChaznDamian said:


> Mousie you are a star, i'll go and get that today after my work.
> 
> thank you


Hopefully one of your local places will have it in stock. Unfortunately for me no one in my area ever stocks it. I always have to get it from Amazon (luv my 2 day free shipping lol).


----------

